# 2013 cruise ..with 2 problems. 1 battery goes dead . 2 code c0800-03 control module psterring circuit



## Mr. P (Sep 14, 2019)

I have a 2013 cruise ..with 2 problems. 1 battery goes dead due to a 4 amp paracitic draw caused by the 100 amp feed on top of the battery. The second is code CO800-03 Control module power steering circuit. 
Please any experience with this?
Thanks


----------



## Allyzul (Sep 18, 2019)

You need to replace your negative battery cable that’s how mine was all these lights will come on my stereo would go off and on and my battery would die. The original negative battery cable has a short in it this is like the Cruze recall if you have warranty you can take it to the dealer if not the part is 21 dollars on Amazon.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr. P said:


> I have a 2013 cruise ..with 2 problems. 1 battery goes dead due to a 4 amp paracitic draw caused by the 100 amp feed on top of the battery. The second is code CO800-03 Control module power steering circuit.
> Please any experience with this?
> Thanks


Welcome aboard!

Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable 

Tech notes - 
C0800 03: Control Module Power Circuit Low Voltage - 
C0800 07: Control Module Power Circuit High Voltage - 
C0800 0D: Control Module Power Circuit High Resistance - 
C0800 11: Control Module Power Circuit High Input

Read more: https://www.autocodes.com/c0800_chevrolet.html 

This may be related: https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/inv/2012/INRD-PE12010-53489P.pdf


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Allyzul said:


> You need to replace your negative battery cable that’s how mine was all these lights will come on my stereo would go off and on and my battery would die. The original negative battery cable has a short in it this is like the Cruze recall if you have warranty you can take it to the dealer if not the part is 21 dollars on Amazon.


Welcome Aboard!

Good call.

Make sure you Introduce yourself and your Cruze as well in your own thread.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The power steering is generally reliable. What I would suggest is that you make sure the driver's door is closed when you connect the battery. On my 2013, I'll get a warning light if it's open.

That may or may not be related to the problem you're having, but it's cheap and easy to try.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Before you replace anything, check the fuses in your under-hood fuse box. Up toward the top (near the driver strut tower). Even if the fuses look good, check the 3 bolts on the fusebox. Mine had come loose and I had aaaaalllllllllllll sorts of issues leading up to my car ceasing to run. I checked everything, accidentally leaned against that after two days of troubleshooting, and found that the box was loose (the alarm beeped and set off my antitheft when I leaned against it. That's how I knew). Tighten those bolts down TIGHT and see if that helps. It may not be the issue, but I don't want people to waste time chasing a ghost, and apparently it is not uncommon for the top to vibrate the bolts loose. It happened to me, and I believe on some years it's a known issue and may have a TSB.

For info on my particular issue and all of it's symptoms, check this thread. Too much info to re-type.









Battery cracked, replaced, next morning 1/2 block and...


Hello. So, my car was acting funky night before last (dome lights flickering a bit, lower voltage and slowly dropping in DIC). I brought it home and opened the hood to inspect. Of course, first thing I check is the negative battery cable to make sure it's nice and tight. I noticed liquid next to...




www.cruzetalk.com





Check the free/super cheap stuff first, then move up the ladder after testing what you can for free. You would be surprised on what can be fixed that are causing symptoms elsewhere (or worse, what doesn't get fixed by just replacing parts without properly testing other things first).


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Allyzul said:


> You need to replace your negative battery cable that’s how mine was all these lights will come on my stereo would go off and on and my battery would die. The original negative battery cable has a short in it this is like the Cruze recall if you have warranty you can take it to the dealer if not the part is 21 dollars on Amazon.


It's not a short. Just bad coupling and a terrible chassis side ground terminal. They replace the cable at the stealership, but they will also but a bigger, more robust chassis side terminal.You can test for impedance/conductivity, but I have heard that even on some that are testing fine, the cable still needed to be replaced to fix it.


----------

